# I want sex 6 times a day



## Nilesh (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi,
I started enjoying sex just 4 months ago (first time). Its like opening up of a bottle of soda. Initially I did sex 5-6 times over a period of 5-6 hours of a day. All sessions were so nice. I and my Filipina partner who is now 40 could not forget it. 
Still we are doing regularly but at the rate of 2 times per day. Actually I want more and more but now she is not tolerating after once or twice. She becomes irritable and angry. I also become irritable because i want more and more 5 - 6 times like before but she is not cooperating. sometimes if I forced her but she just didn't support me i.e. her vagina remains relaxed and I can't enjoy rubbing. Before she makes sounds and her vagina contracts in between giving me a good pleasure. As soon as I release my semen, I feel her vagina so much relaxed and wetty and completely satisfied.
What can I do to have 5-6 times as before, Please suggest. :scratchhead:
thanks


----------



## helpless_wife (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, did you just say you force you wife to have sex with you? Have you heard of marital rape?


----------



## Jdack (Dec 3, 2009)

Nilesh,

I think you are pushing this a little too hard! Doing this once or twice for the fun of it might be one thing, but regularly, seems a little extreme unless you are in the porn filming business or something. It would probably loose its appeal after doing this 5-6 times a day every day, unless you both are really into doing it this many times!

If your partner has indicated this is too much, she is probably like 99% or most women in that regard. If you are that horny all the time, maybe it will subside over time and you seriously need of take care of your own needs (I presume you have hands) and you know how to masterbate, might take some pressure off both of you before you drive her away with this issue.

How do you even have enough time for this - do you work full time? Wow!

Good luck.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

is this for real? this cant be a real post :banghead: :wtf:


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Its normal to want something you really like and is still fairly new. You all haad a wonderful day and you want to recreate it. I can relate. I dont want that everyday, but I dream about the one all nighter that my husband and I had years ago. His drive is very low and he didnt tell me this until after we married. If I had known, I never would have married him.

If she is not your wife, then move on and find someone with as much interest in it as you bc forcing her to is not right or legal.


----------



## Sierra61 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been with the same man for 30 years, from ages 15-45. The most we ever had it in one day was 5 times. The vast majority of people do not have sex 5 times a day, it's a ridiculous expectation. Many never have it that much in one day. Consider yourself lucky. Twice a day is still great!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You need a hobby!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I honestly dont think this guy is being serious, but what the hell I'll respond anyways...
Jdack is right, 5-6 times a day would lose it's appeal pretty fast...while sometimes it's alright to just **** like a couple of dogs..you gotta make love(with sex) to your partner alot more than just having sex for the sake of having sex...but to each his own


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Are you good looking, get into the Porn business, best profession for you --if you are indeed serious!


----------



## BeanCounterWife (Mar 17, 2010)

I think there might be a language barrier with Nilesh...perhaps he didn't exactly meant that he forced his partner to have sex...

He did mention that he only JUST began having sex, so perhaps this is why his libido is so high right now....

Just a thought....


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Perhaps, you should try masturbating.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have a full- time job job, or kids? Try these, and maybe you will feel tired of having sex more than once a day, or even once.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

marry her, problem solved


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

in the Philipenes part of the culture is that the women are subservent to the hubby, so thats why i think he was saying that he was forcing her......however this is america jack and if you keep trying that crap youll wind up another John Bobbit, or in prison mor marital rape...(no means yes.....errrrr i mean no) <<<< joking


----------



## belinda (Apr 14, 2010)

haha, for some reason this sounds like a joke !


----------

